# Dirk would love to have D12 or CP3 join him in Dallas



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> On Dwight Howard and Chris Paul:
> 
> Dirk Nowitzki: We’d love to get one of those two. We’d love to get a player in here who can create his own shot and be a superstar-type player. It’s still a long way to go until July. Those guys need to clear their minds a little bit and get away and then start thinking what they want to do with their futures. Hopefully, that’s where we come in and put a great pitch out there and see what happens.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/da...ard-cp3-and-the-mavs-pitch-to-free-agents.ece


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

EH and I have been talking about it in the Celtics board, but Dallas is also one of the few logical landing spots for Pierce, as well.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

In other news, I'd love to have a million dollars. I think Dallas would be wise to copy what Brooklyn did last year. Get a piece (like Joe Johnson) early in the offseason that can be the third option and make the franchise more attractive to FA's.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dirk is offering to take a pay cut publicly like Tim Duncan once did. Good move.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Dirk is offering to take a pay cut publicly like Tim Duncan once did. Good move.


Dirk has already done this a couple of years ago, I think in 2010 or 2011.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

He took a paycut, but it wasn't the same size as the cut Duncan took. I think he's making the statement publicly so that stars know his contract won't be an issue moving forward, so it's a good move.


----------

